# RecipeDB - Styx River Pale



## Scottye (18/12/12)

Styx River Pale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes Galena Hops are Galaxy and Willamette. This recipe uses Coopers Commercial yeast recultured from 3 750ml of Pale Ale. Coopers LME is the Coopers APA can.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.15 kg TF Pale Crystal     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1.5 kg Coopers LME - Wheat    0.1 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 7mins)    15 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 7mins)       Yeast     80 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 26.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Scottye (18/12/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Styx River Pale


Based on the ever reliable Coopers Australian Pale Ae this one is sure to be a winner with brewers of Kits & Bits :icon_cheers:


----------

